# Tanzinian top bar hive plans



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm

This one is too simple to require a plan... It's just some board cut to length...


----------



## mschnarr (Jan 21, 2015)

Thand for the quick response Michael! This looks very basic and doable for my novice woodworking abilities. Have you ever built a feeder inside the hive? Do you suggest a top and bottom entrance? Is a screened bottom really necessary? I don't really want to do a screened bottom but thought that if it was necessary for moisture purposes that I would build some sort of stand to interchange a bottom.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!


(oops, edited to reflect MB's comment in post #5)

A variation of a Tanzanian Top Bar hive is a horizontal hive sized to accept standard Lang frames. More on that at this page from Michael:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beeshorizontalhives.htm

If you want to be able to utilize standard frames, one option is to simply take the plans for 10 frame Lang boxes and extend the 16.25" side to 48" or so. (The side with exterior dimensions of 19.875" needs to remain that size if you are going to build with 3/4" thick lumber.)
http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/10-frame-langstroth-barry-birkey/

Those plans are very detailed for standard 10 frame boxes, but will require a little extrapolation on your part to turn them into a horizontal hive.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

There are both KTBH and TTBH on the page... but if you build A TTBH it to Langstroth dimensions and cut a rabbet for the bars to rest on (I cut mine 3/4" deep and 3/8" wide) then you can put a standard Langstroth frame feeder in.


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

I tried using a TTBH as a full size hive. My thinking was that it would be easier to start nucs or give brood to a swarm.( I also was using some Lang boxes.) I made the width the usual 19 7/8" for a Lang. I made full length top bars, not frames. The attachments were horrible!! Not only box sides but cross-comb also. It was very difficult not to break those combs.If you do this use frames or you get a mess after a year. All the things you cope with in Warre hives are magnified enormously in a full size TTBH. I have Warre hives and they are very managable. The big TTBH may test your patience without frames inside.


----------

